# FH Id plz



## jpazn23 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi, I just need an Id on this Fh I just got. I think its a ZZ but I compared it with the one i got at home and its fins looked more jagged. Oh and quick question, I heard that if you dont divide the Fh's they will get along later. Is it true? both my Fh's are about the same size and i think ones male and the others female not sure though. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Looks like a Trimac.

Link >>> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=28


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

jpazn23 said:


> Hi, I just need an Id on this Fh I just got. I think its a ZZ but I compared it with the one i got at home and its fins looked more jagged. Oh and quick question, I heard that if you dont divide the Fh's they will get along later. Is it true? both my Fh's are about the same size and i think ones male and the others female not sure though. Thanks for the help!


To answer your non-ID question: what sized tank are they in? That plays a role, as does potentially having different sexes. I think with two males in a smallish tank, you could expect things to be fine for a bit (which is why it's possible to grow a couple out together for awhile), but they will eventually start jockeying for position.


----------



## jpazn23 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thx guys. Okay so if thats a tri-mac then how can one tell the difference between trimac and a flowerhorn? I'm just wondering because if it is a trimac, then I got to trimacs labeled as flowerhorns.NOOooo! :-? 
And both my flowerhorns or trimacs are housed in a 55gal with a small pleco. The new fish doesnt seem to be as aggressive as my older one since it doesnt attack the pleco on site. :thumb:


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

I wouldn't call that a trimac.
Low-grade FH can easily pass for trimacs and as it is finding a true trimac is impossible unless knowingly ordering from the most reputable of sources.
It looks like a FH IMO. Not sure of the type since I'm not up on the variety names.


----------



## jpazn23 (Dec 9, 2008)

Ok. Here are more pics a few weeks after I bought it.
Oh can you tell if its male or female? Srry about the quality, it was moving alot


























oh and any suggestions on what kind of flowerhorn this is? It's about 1in. Thanks!


----------

